# There are NO WOLVES in Utah!!!



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

This wolf that was killed in Colorado not too long ago was being tracked by a GPS system. Check it out…and people are saying there are no wolves in Utah. Collared in Montana in Yellowstone, killed in Colorado 7 MONTHS LATER! That dog traveled 3,000 miles in 7 months.


Just got this email. I know you can't believe everything on the internet, but I do believe.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Old topic,,,,4 pages worth..

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=32103


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I,m always a day late & a dollar short! must of missed it the first go around Thx for sharing very interesting.


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I think I found his cousins tracks here in northern ut


----------

